# Kann man mit WoD gar keine Stoffe mehr farmen ?



## Philistyne (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gehört das man mit der WoD Erweiterung gar keine Stoffe mehr farmen kann ! Stimmt das ? Und was passiert dann mit den Stoffen die man noch in der Bank/ Gildenbank hat ?


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2014)

Man kann selbstverständlich weiterhin Stoffe farmen. Auf Draenor droppen bloß keine neuen "Stoffe" mehr von Humanoiden, aber in allen alten Gebieten bleibt das wie gehabt, also bleiben auch deine Stoffe in den Taschen erhalten.

 

Auf Draenor droppen Humanoide also nicht mehr wie bisher Stoff, sondern Tiere bzw. Wesen mit Fell, droppen (ACHTUNG, sie DROPPEN das, dazu wird kein Kürschnern benötigt, durch kürschnern kriegt man die Felle nicht) *"Sumptuous Fur*" und aus diesem "Fell" (und der "Gorgrond Fliegenfalle", die der Kräuterkundler überall in der Welt findet) schneiderst du dir dann deinen Stoff, aus dem du in Folge die Items machst


----------



## Philistyne (22. Oktober 2014)

AH Danke Derulu ! Ich dachte nur weil der Stoff ja auch nicht mehr in der alten Welt für Erste Hilfe benutzt wird würde von humanoiden Gegnern gar kein Stoff mehr droppen.


----------

